# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  كتاب ابداع الطبخ تالقي بسفرتك لعائلتك في الشهر الكريم

## مندوبة جدة

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
اخواتي الغاليات بعرض لكن اليووم كتآآآب من نخبة الاطبااق في الطبخ 
صاحبة الكتاب من الاخوات العزيزاات من السعودية 
انسااانه عندها حس وفن وابدااع في الطبخ مع اختها 
ابصرااحة لا تعليق عالكتاب لانه كنـــــز لازم ينحط في المطبــخ 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لاحول ولا قوة إلابالله 
اكثر من 370 وصفه مدعمه بالصور وبالتفاصيل 
وسعره ثابت 139 ريال واتعابي 70ريال يعني الاجمالي 210ريال وهذي الصور 









للطلب ارسال رساله خاااصه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

سبحاااااااااااااان الله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررررررررفع

----------


## المزيونة2002

بالتوفييق

----------


## مندوبة جدة

وياكي حببتي

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## مندوبة جدة

استغفر الله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

استغفر الله

----------


## عاشقة الاكل

كيف احمل الكتاب بصراحة يجنن الاكل للي فيه ماشاء الله عليج مبدعه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

اهلين اختي الكتاب مو للتحميل اذا تبين تواصلي معاي على الخاص

----------


## مندوبة جدة

UPPPUPP

----------


## عاشقة الاكل

مااقددر التواصل م احد ، حطي رابط عشان نحمل ونستفيدد

----------


## مندوبة جدة

والله ماعندي رابط بس عندي الكتاب انا اشتريه وارسله للزبونات لو عندي لكان مابخلت عليكن حبايبي

----------


## مندوبة جدة

سبحان الله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

اللهم كاشف الغم ويافارج الهم فرج لي همي ويسر لي امري وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب

----------


## Nadya1981

السلام عليكم اختي 

كيف ممكن اطلب منج الكتاب..احاول اتواصل معاج على الخاص ولكن للاسف ما توصلج الرساله 

انتظر ردج

----------


## مندوبة جدة

هلا اختي ايوه وانا الحين احاول ارد على الزبونات بس شكله فيه مشكله الرسائل

----------


## مندوبة جدة

> السلام عليكم اختي 
> 
> كيف ممكن اطلب منج الكتاب..احاول اتواصل معاج على الخاص ولكن للاسف ما توصلج الرساله 
> 
> انتظر ردج


اختي شيكي على الخاص

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## UM Hmeed

موفقه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

تسلمي يالغاليه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

سبحاااااااااااااان الله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

سبحاااااااااااااان الله

----------


## يحبك موت

اختي لو سمحتى أنا أحاول اكلمج ع الخاص بس مب طائعة توصلج الرسالة بخصووووص كتاااااااااب الابداع بلييييز ردي علية

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ايوه حببتي فيه مشكله في الرسايل امريني الغاليه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررررفع

----------


## يحبك موت

اختي اريد اطلب كتاب الابداع ثنينة كيف اعطيج البيانات ؟؟؟

----------


## مندوبة جدة

اختي حاولي ترسلين على الخاص بياناتك ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل بينحل

----------


## مندوبة جدة

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## يحبك موت

والله يا اختي حاااااولت اكثثثر من مبررة ماشي فائدة

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ايش اسوي مالنا غير الصبر ان شاء الله اليوم ينحل وانا راح ارسلك وانتي حاولي بعد

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ررررررفع

----------


## ام الوعيان

ليش لكتاب مب موجود في المكتبات؟

----------


## مندوبة جدة

والله ما اعرف حببتي بس موجود في المملكه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررررررررررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

سبحاان الله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

1111111

----------


## مندوبة جدة

ااااااااااا

----------


## مندوبة جدة

111111111111111

----------


## مندوبة جدة

رررفع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

11111111

----------


## مندوبة جدة

الحمد لله

----------


## مندوبة جدة

Fffffffff

----------

